# How much do we drink?



## mudpuppy (Jul 26, 2008)

Vishal's post in the Shaving Pounds thread got me thinking. How much do we EB members drink? It seems like a popular past-time around here.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 27, 2008)

The short answer...a lot.


----------



## Casey (Jul 27, 2008)

Sadly... not enough....

My hangovers are getting worse as I get older, so bad that I basically really shouldn't drink more than 2 or 3 beers in one night if I want to be even remotely alive the next day.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Jul 27, 2008)

I used to drink a LOT. Then I had kids.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 27, 2008)

The hangovers do hurt worse then they used to....


----------



## SSmith (Jul 27, 2008)

I would say 0--partly from living in a dry county, partly from lack of interest. But this past week I have had the pleasure of being a geographic bachelor with all alcohol privileges included. I indulged like I was in college, on Tuesday night, err Wednesday morning. Work was hell on Wednesday. Sad that I can vividly remember doing the exact same thing and being bright eyed for 8AM class while in school.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

My hangovers aren't as bad these days! :true:

So, I have been drinking A LOT more as of recent. In fact, I can honestly say that I have drank more during this period of my separation (four months) than I have in the period that I was married (nearly 12 yrs). :winko:

It's been fun .....

JR


----------



## Vishal (Jul 27, 2008)

mudpuppy said:


> Vishal's post in the Shaving Pounds thread got me thinking. How much do we EB members drink? It seems like a popular past-time around here.


I am honored to be the inspiration of this topic!!! I am also suprised to know that I have company at "0 - (never drink)". I thought I will be alone there...

There will more votes on higher consumption options once the "regulars" are back!!


----------



## EM_PS (Jul 27, 2008)

I'll _never_ drink as much as i used to, but never will I be without a drink . . .color me in the 10 - 20 range


----------



## jfusilloPE (Jul 27, 2008)

Woo hoo...

at least someone drinks more than I do!!!


----------



## maryannette (Jul 28, 2008)

I wonder how many consider drinking a problem?

Is 30+ a problem if it is consistent?

What about 20 - 30?

I don't have anything against drinking in moderation, but my father was an alcohlic and I saw how it affected his life.

Just a thought ... I'm not criticizing or pointing fingers, just sharing my thoughts as I almost always do.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 28, 2008)

TXengrChickPE said:


> I used to drink a LOT. Then I had kids.


....and now I drink more. :winko:


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm afraid to add it up. In the course of a normal week I will probably have 1 or two drinks per evening during the week and a few more at the weekend. Last week my intake was a little more then normal b/c the wife was out of town. On an average week I'm probably somewhere around 20 drinks a week +/- (usually plus).

Does that make me an alcoholic?

Probably.


----------



## ROBIAMEIT (Jul 28, 2008)

TXengrChickPE said:


> I used to drink a LOT. Then I had kids.


I used to drink A LOT.

Then i had KIDS . . . .

NOW I DRINK EVEN MORE


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm definitely a social drinker. Drink with friends.

So, those 6-10 weekends a year when we tailgate, watch a game or just get together, I drink 6-10. Rest of the time, I just don't seem to "have the time"...

With the new baby in the house, we've been so busy just trying to get sleep / keep up with our other 2 kids... I have had a 24 pack in the downstairs fridge, that's still 1/2 there. So, I've drank 12 beers in about 8 months at home. Usually 1-2 whilst grilling on the back patio.

They are nice to have, but I wouldn't really miss it if I lived in a dry county.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm good for a beer or two in the evenings. The nights I go to the gym I may have one afterward instead.

Friday and Saturday night I generally have 3 beers over the course of the evening. I generally have a beer in the afternoon on Saturday and Sunday as well. I'd say I"m in the high 10-20 range.


----------



## bigray76 (Jul 28, 2008)

jfusilloPE said:


> Woo hoo...
> at least someone drinks more than I do!!!


That would be me.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jul 28, 2008)

I drink a glass of wine or a beer a night during the weeks usually. It depends on what I am eating for dinner and I have around two drinks a night on the weekends. So that would put me in the 10+ a week category. I don't see how anyone can pull off the 30+ thing and actually be productive. That is at least 4 drinks a night.


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 28, 2008)

Chucktown PE said:


> I don't see how anyone can pull off the 30+ thing and actually be productive. That is at least 4 drinks a night.


what's wrong with that? It's pretty easy to understand when you consider it could include $2 pints


----------



## bigray76 (Jul 28, 2008)

If you have a great tolerance, 4 - 5 a night, and assuming maybe a few more on the weekend spread out over the course of a day, is not really unreasonable.


----------



## jfusilloPE (Jul 28, 2008)

I just love alcohol...

especially my friend Mr. Jagermeister...


----------



## DVINNY (Jul 28, 2008)

I went 2+ years (while competing nationally) without having a single drink.

Now, I am the &lt;1 (an occaisonal drink) category.

I've had 2 beers this week though, but was on vacation.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Jul 28, 2008)

TouchDown said:


> I'm definitely a social drinker. Drink with friends.
> So, those 6-10 weekends a year when we tailgate, watch a game or just get together, I drink 6-10. Rest of the time, I just don't seem to "have the time"...
> 
> With the new baby in the house, we've been so busy just trying to get sleep / keep up with our other 2 kids... I have had a 24 pack in the downstairs fridge, that's still 1/2 there. So, I've drank 12 beers in about 8 months at home. Usually 1-2 whilst grilling on the back patio.
> ...


I am in the same position... except that I breastfeed. So, I will have 1 or 2 with a meal every once in a while. Other than that, I might have one after the baby's in bed... but usually I'm too tired.

But, I would not live in a dry county. If I want to have a drink, it shouldn't be up to anyone but me to decide if I CAN have a drink.


----------



## Mike1144 (Jul 28, 2008)

I put down zero. I was never one to drink. I always associated it with being dizzy and nauseous. Considering I got queasy on the ocean liner Queen Mary last year, I just never found a reason to start drinking. Even typing the word 'queasy' makes me a little queasy.

I only preach the non-alcoholic life style to my 16yo son.


----------



## Katiebug (Jul 28, 2008)

It averages out to 1-2 per week, but I'll typically have 3-4 drinks in an evening, once or twice a month. I'm not a regular drinker or someone who has a glass of wine with dinner every night.

I've scaled back substantially as part of my weight loss effort.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 28, 2008)

Mike1144 said:


> I only preach the non-alcoholic life style to my 16yo son.


Speaking from experience, that could have the exact opposite effect on him when/if he goes away to college. My parents were always very strict and adamant about me not drinking throughout high school. Once I got to college, I over-indulged...big time. It's amazing I survived my freshman and sophomore years...especially with passing grades.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

jfusilloPE said:


> I just love alcohol...
> especially my friend Mr. Jagermeister...


I have been hanging out with Mr. Tequila lately ... even though I have been told I need to stop diluting him with mixers! :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:



Katiebug said:


> I've scaled back substantially as part of my weight loss effort.


Yeah .. I need to do the same. My weight loss progression has SLOWED significantly since I picked up those extra drinks ...

JR


----------



## cement (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm the child of an alcoholic, and abused it pretty bad myself in college and for a while after. one was too many, ten not enough...

I had pretty much given it up when my brother was found in a coma dying from cirrosis. I gave the order for life support to be turned off. we found empty handles all over his townhouse. Yeah, I'm done with it.


----------



## maryannette (Jul 28, 2008)

cement said:


> I'm the child of an alcoholic, and abused it pretty bad myself in college and for a while after. one was too many, ten not enough...


Very good that you had the desire and willpower to stop. My dad died from organ failure related to alcohol abuse, but the real tragedy for him was that he had so much potential to be a great engineer and never was. He struggled his whole life, making job and life changes to get out of the most recent trouble in his life. He ended up as a general contractor so he could be his own boss and have his own alcohol policy. It ruled his existence.


----------



## chaosiscash (Jul 28, 2008)

My answer has a lot to do with whether or not it is football season.


----------



## Mike1144 (Jul 28, 2008)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Speaking from experience, that could have the exact opposite effect on him when/if he goes away to college. My parents were always very strict and adamant about me not drinking throughout high school. Once I got to college, I over-indulged...big time. It's amazing I survived my freshman and sophomore years...especially with passing grades.



I don't demonize drinking. I make sure everything I tell him is 100% true. Good and bad sides. Scare tactics don't work on teenagers. If they see your bluff, you lose all credibility.

The advice I give him is that same I got from my father.


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 28, 2008)

chaosiscash said:


> My answer has a lot to do with whether or not it is football season.


Yea, the 30+ category wouldn't even cover one afternoon of tailgating during football season.


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 28, 2008)

Mike1144 said:


> The advice I give him is that same I got from my father.


Homer: OK, don't panic -- remember the advice your father gave you on your wedding day. [remembers]

Grandpa: If you ever travel back in time, don't step on anything because even the tiniest change can alter the future in ways you can't imagine.


----------



## frazil (Jul 28, 2008)

mary said:


> Very good that you had the desire and willpower to stop. My dad died from organ failure related to alcohol abuse, but the real tragedy for him was that he had so much potential to be a great engineer and never was. He struggled his whole life, making job and life changes to get out of the most recent trouble in his life. He ended up as a general contractor so he could be his own boss and have his own alcohol policy. It ruled his existence.


My experience is similar. Alcohol still rules my Dad's life and it's hard to watch. Though I'm more concerned now for my brother who is 27 and has a lot of potential, but I'm afraid is following the same path. I'm not sure what, if anything, I can do about it.

Personally I usually have 1-2 drinks on the weekends and none during the week. On a rare occasion I'll get pretty loopy, usually after a long stressful period or to celebrate something. But it hurts a lot more than it used to and I can't just spend the next day sleeping it off.


----------



## cement (Jul 28, 2008)

I can handle social drinking now, I tend to avoid it though.

Funny, we were talking about friends that have a mountain cabin or a house on the lake passed down through the family.

we got a bar tab.


----------



## maryannette (Jul 28, 2008)

frazil said:


> My experience is similar. Alcohol still rules my Dad's life and it's hard to watch. Though I'm more concerned now for my brother who is 27 and has a lot of potential, but I'm afraid is following the same path....


I have siblings who definitely exhibit addictive behavior patterns similar to my dad. The problem is, YOU can't change it. You can encourage and love and care and beg, but YOU can't change someone else's behavior.


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 28, 2008)

chaosiscash said:


> My answer has a lot to do with whether or not it is football season.


chaos,

I found a flask for you. Happy tailgating

http://www.amazon.com/MAXAM-64Oz-Jumbo-Fla...1261&amp;sr=1-4


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 28, 2008)

> I have siblings who definitely exhibit addictive behavior patterns similar to my dad. The problem is, YOU can't change it. You can encourage and love and care and beg, but YOU can't change someone else's behavior.


I've had more discussions with my sister than I can remember. She's 10 years older than I am, no savings, no house, no credit, unemployed, smokes like a chimney, and drinks throughout the day/all week long. We've tried, we've offered, we've kept our door open for her - but she chooses to stay where she's at. I think one of the worst feelings I had was when I was in her house (15+ years ago) and went to the fridge to see what there was to eat. It was completely empty except for a case of beer. She had no food, just beer. She was choosing to spend any money she had on beer and cigs.

That's not something I can really understand at all, when something can control you like that.

I'll get lit up every so often, but she's my constant reminder to not get too carried away.

It's really sad to see someone you care for make such poor life choices. For me, the sibling thing is hard enough, a parent though, that's tough.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

I can empathize with those who have watched family, friends, or loved ones succumb to destructive addictions - I have watched it happen within my own family. It is heart wretching to watch people literally flush their life down the drain while dragging those around them down as well.

Life is all about choices and it is REALLY tough to watch people make bad choices ....

JR


----------



## Dleg (Jul 28, 2008)

My paternal grandfather was a serious alcoholic who eventually drank himself to death (liver failure). I never met him because everyone in my family hated him so much, they kept us grandkids away from him and, in fact, told us he was dead. (I later learned that he wasn't dead, right after he was).

I used to drink a _lot_, but only at parties and I always seemed to be able to turn it off during normal weeknights and such. I decided 10 years ago to stop drinking hard liquor altogether, just to avoid the potential for getting hammered beyond reason (which can and did happen to me a lot on those nights). I've always been a bit fearful of the genetics. Since I've been married and had kids, my drinking is mostly down to one night a week, totally social, and usually in the 4 to 6 beer range. Which I still consider a lot, but I don't miss the drinking if I'm not in that particular social situation. If I am in that situation, I do seem to feel the need to drink the beer. Not sure if that's a problem, but it doesn't seem to be hurting me much at this point.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Jul 28, 2008)

add me to the list of female engineers w/ alcoholic fathers... and a brother who is probably an alcoholic by now. One of the reasons I don't speak to my family is that I didn't want their lifestyle to affect my family. I wish I could have done more to get my brother away from their influence... but he is very needy, and they are very controlling...


----------



## frazil (Jul 28, 2008)

I am surprised at how many of us on this board are affected by addictions in the family. Is it really that prevelant but nobody talks about it? Or is it only so common among engineers??


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 28, 2008)

fraz, unfortunately I think it is everywhere--but all too often swept under the carpet.


----------



## maryannette (Jul 29, 2008)

People DO sweep it under the carpet. I have 7 siblings and several of us (including me) have shown behavior that would be a warning sign for addiction. I talk to my daughters about addiction and they know that they have the genes that could put them at risk. Life is tough most of the time. When beer or booze or pot or pills make it easier, or make you forget or not care about the problems, it's very tempting to become dependent. The part that is so hard to watch is that the problems that were there to start with don't go away and the addiction adds another LAYER of problems. But, addiction is a disease. I think it is rare that someone just decides not to succumb to the addiction ever again and really quits.


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 29, 2008)

Intervention Kitteh wants all teh boos fur hisself.


----------



## Katiebug (Jul 29, 2008)

frazil said:


> I am surprised at how many of us on this board are affected by addictions in the family. Is it really that prevelant but nobody talks about it? Or is it only so common among engineers??


I think it's prevalent and no one talks about it.

My mom's side of the family has addiction issues. Big time. Their father was an alcoholic who died in his 40s of heart disease and cancer (exacerbated by his drinking). Before he got sick he was often unemployed (with a wife and 7 kids) and drunk. Both of mom's brothers were disowned decades ago due to addiction to alcohol, cocaine, heroin, etc. (both are Vietnam combat vets who self-medicated PTSD symptoms). Three of her four sisters are alcoholics, one of them is sober for several years now. Several cousins on that side of the family have battled addiction to alcohol and drugs.

Thankfully those relatives were largely not a part of my life, by my parents' choosing.

I didn't touch alcohol until college and then went absolutely nuts my freshman year. It didn't help that I was an athlete, and at my school the athletes prided themselves on their binge drinking capacity. I drank astonishing quantities of alcohol. I broke an ankle stumbling over a curb and was so drunk that I felt the "crack" and kept walking around for several hours, almost pain free - I woke up the next morning and couldn't stand on that foot. I was shocked at how addictive it was...I was able to stop drinking cold turkey for a few months and that was the turning point.

I drink socially now, but never to excess, because I feel I flirted with disaster given my personality and family history.


----------



## EM_PS (Jul 29, 2008)

frazil said:


> I am surprised at how many of us on this board are affected by addictions in the family. Is it really that prevelant but nobody talks about it? Or is it only so common among engineers??


It is hugely prevalent. . . not remotely common to any line of work - just common to woman &amp; mankind as a whole - i come from a family of social drinkers (irish &amp; german, its just what u do), but none in my extended family seem to have been afflicted w/ actual alcoholism [truly needing to get hammered for sake of being hammered]. On the wife's side however, alcoholism was def. a skeleton hanging in alot of her family member's closets. I am convinced that some folks just aren't genetically dispositioned to handle mood altering substances, in addition to situational factors.

that said, intervention kitten needs to hand over the Glennfiddich or I'll whip an icecube at him


----------



## GCracker (Jul 29, 2008)

I usually have a beer every night and on the weekends I'll have several depending on the schedule. Football and Deer season increase my intake!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

frazil said:


> I am surprised at how many of us on this board are affected by addictions in the family. Is it really that prevelant but nobody talks about it? Or is it only so common among engineers??


I think it is definitely VERY prevalent AND nobody talks about it - like the big elephant in the room.

As far as higher incidence amongst engineer-types - I think we just have such highly developed analytical skills especially with respect to pattern recognition that we all pick up on warning signs.



mudpuppy said:


> fraz, unfortunately I think it is everywhere--but all too often swept under the carpet.


Very true!

My soon-2-B ex-in-laws ALL have serious drug addictions. Everyone acted like it was normal to be chronically under the influence of drugs, unemployed, unkept, etc. - I am STILL having problems sorting it all out in my mind as to how they believe they were right and I was so wrong ...



mary said:


> People DO sweep it under the carpet. I have 7 siblings and several of us (including me) have shown behavior that would be a warning sign for addiction. I talk to my daughters about addiction and they know that they have the genes that could put them at risk. Life is tough most of the time. When beer or booze or pot or pills make it easier, or make you forget or not care about the problems, it's very tempting to become dependent. The part that is so hard to watch is that the problems that were there to start with don't go away and the addiction adds another LAYER of problems. But, addiction is a disease. I think it is rare that someone just decides not to succumb to the addiction ever again and really quits.


Good points Mary. And I think you hit the nail on the head when you say BEHAVIORS coupled with a predisposition to have addictive types of personalities should be of major concern. Understanding the behavior and triggering events (stressors) is the first step in avoiding the bad behaviors ...

One other thought for digestion on this thread ..

I don't think there is a magic # for consumption of alcohol that makes for addiction - I think it really depends on your social circumstances. I grew up in a house where there was NEVER any alcohol - neither of my parents drank alcohol. Ever. When I enlisted in the service and later went to college, it was an adjustment for me to go from never seeing alcohol (or at least believing anyone who drank with any frequency or kept it in their house had serious problems).

Even today, I really don't keep alcohol in my house for the very same reason unless I know I am getting ready to have/go to a party.

Speaking of which .. I still have two unopened bottles of tequila ...





JR


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Jul 29, 2008)

jregieng said:


> Speaking of which .. I still have two unopened bottles of tequila ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It sounds like JR is having a party this weekend! :multiplespotting:


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

TXengrChickPE said:


> It sounds like JR is having a party this weekend! :multiplespotting:


I am saving them for when my divorce is finalized or squishles gets married - whichever comes first. 

JR


----------



## squishles10 (Jul 31, 2008)

:wub:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 31, 2008)

> I think it is definitely VERY prevalent AND nobody talks about it - like the big elephant in the room.


I agree that it's a prevalent thing. I don't thing I've ever actually known a complete alcoholic before, but I hung out with a bunch of burnt out stoner types in high school who the last time I heard are still leading that lifestyle. It's unfortunate to see so much potential wasted.

My biggest problem is that I've had a hard time knowing when to say when. I've had way to many times where 1 beer turned into 12. I'm fine if I don't start but I've gotten out of control sometimes once I have.


----------



## squishles10 (Aug 2, 2008)

I knew a couple college guys that fit the description. One left for a while and came back cleaned up- it was good to see.

In answer to your question, I drink enough to keep myself fat. I have decided beer is the problem, and maybe changing drinks would help my cause. Is this right or is it alcohol in general that gets the belly jiggly?


----------



## klk (Aug 2, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> In answer to your question, I drink enough to keep myself fat. I have decided beer is the problem, and maybe changing drinks would help my cause. Is this right or is it alcohol in general that gets the belly jiggly?


I think the problem with drinking and gaining weight is two fold:

1) I think beer (depending on the variety) has a lot more calories than say, a mixed drink using a diet mixer. If you switch drinks to lower calorie version, it will probably help, but not as much as if you were to stop drinking completely (but wheres the fun in that)

2) I've found that drinking in general causes people to eat unhealthy food. If you're one of the few people who doesn't get hungry after a night of drinking then consider yourself lucky.

My coworker calls the whole dieting thing a simple mass balance problem. All you have to do is restrict the calories coming in and/or find a way to burn more calories . . .


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 3, 2008)

^ The key is to drink enough that you feel too ill to eat anything. This way its just the beer calories getting to you.


----------



## maryannette (Aug 4, 2008)

One of the best reasons I know to drink less is to avoid that sick feeling. And vomiting.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 4, 2008)

^ I agree! It rained here Saturday afternoon so we cancelled our outdoor stuff and stayed in. Picked up a 12 pack. Woke up the next morning with a splitting headache. Saw there was no beer left in the fridge. I had no idea how many I had. My wife said she had 3.

So I tossed back 9 in a short time. I gotta work on my off switch.


----------



## EM_PS (Sep 10, 2008)

error_matrix said:


> I'll _never_ drink as much as i used to, but never will I be without a drink . . .color me in the 10 - 20 range


amending my initial post - maybe its the test coming up. . . the election. . .the lack of jobs. . .whatev. -

20 - 30 range, including weekly communion :winko:


----------



## csb (Sep 14, 2008)

Count me in the kid of an alcoholic who saw the effects of alcohol on other generations. My grandmother died of esophageal cancer, which was brought on partially by heavy drinking. My mother went into recovery when I was pretty little and it seemed like a lot of effort. As a result I always worried when I would drink, "Is this the drink that will send me over the edge?" I didn't drink until I was almost 20. When I did, I went a little crazy. I'll still drink every once in awhile, but it's not really something we keep in the house. For instance, I'll head to a conference this week, so I'll probably have a few drinks. Normal week? Nothing.

And with the test coming up, I do have a slight inclination to go out afterward and drink my face off but I also fall in the camp of having a kid and not recovering as fast makes drinking even less fun. Taking care of another human means you can't just sleep and eat the next day.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 20, 2008)

klknelson said:


> My coworker calls the whole dieting thing a simple mass balance problem. All you have to do is restrict the calories coming in and/or find a way to burn more calories . . .


If it were only that easy. Once you factor in emotions, "fun with friends", random other infuluences, the mass balance equation goes out the window...at least it feels that way.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

Jennifer said:


> If it were only that easy. Once you factor in emotions, "fun with friends", random other infuluences, the mass balance equation goes out the window...at least it feels that way.


Well, the mass balance is still there - you just have to throw in some statistics to account for the probability distributions for those additional parameters. 

JR


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh not this again... he claims to have calculated everything out... I say impossible too many variables in the human body!



jregieng said:


> Well, the mass balance is still there - you just have to throw in some statistics to account for the probability distributions for those additional parameters.
> JR


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 20, 2008)

engineergurl said:


> Oh not this again... he claims to have calculated everything out... I say impossible too many variables in the human body!


I agree with that!


----------



## SSmith (Oct 20, 2008)

I think the mass balance equation is that easy. Some of us just have a hard time turning off all the distractions to focus on the process.



Jennifer said:


> If it were only that easy. Once you factor in emotions, "fun with friends", random other infuluences, the mass balance equation goes out the window...at least it feels that way.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 20, 2008)

Jennifer said:


> If it were only that easy. Once you factor in emotions, "fun with friends", random other infuluences, *the mass balance equation goes out the window*...at least it feels that way.


I once puked *on *a window. Is that what you mean?


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 20, 2008)

Dleg said:


> I once puked *on *a window. Is that what you mean?


Yes, as a matter of fact, that's exactly what I was talking about! :Locolaugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

engineergurl said:


> Oh not this again... he claims to have calculated everything out... I say impossible too many variables in the human body!


Are you dissing me EG ??!!! 

I am surprised you remember that discussion of my statistical regression of a bodily function ....



Jennifer said:


> I agree with that!


Which part are you agreeing with:

I cannot possibly develop a statistical correlation 'correction' factor for the mass balance; or too many variables to develop for the human body?



SSmith said:


> I think the mass balance equation is that easy. Some of us just have a hard time turning off all the distractions to focus on the process.


Hey .. as the master statistician on this board, you are supposed to be SUPPORTING my statements dude!



Dleg said:


> I once puked *on *a window.


Somehow I am not surprised .... do you have any accompanying artwork? 

JR


----------



## Dleg (Oct 20, 2008)

^No, but I destroyed some nice curtains!


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 20, 2008)

jregieng said:


> Somehow I am not surprised .... do you have any accompanying artwork?


Yeah, we need an MSPaint of this one!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

Dleg said:


> ^No, but I destroyed some nice curtains!


I puked on a gf's sister before ... does that count at all?? 

Actually, that was my celebratory last night in Gainesville at the Salty Dog and Purple Porpoise after I found out that I passed FE! Way too many pitchers of beer .... :wacko:

JR


----------



## SSmith (Oct 20, 2008)

jregieng said:


> Hey .. as the master statistician on this board, you are supposed to be SUPPORTING my statements dude!


My bad-- Here is my stab at things:
1. I agree that there are a finite, but very large, number of processes in the body that can be divided into input processes and output processes.

2. Central Limit Theorem says that they can be approximated by a normal distribution.

3. Given 2, the probability of weight gain is given by the following statistical test for 95% confidence:

H0=Inputs-Outputs&gt;=0

H1=Inputs-Outputs&lt;0 (lose weight)

Test Statistic is of type "Dependent t test" and of the form:






4. Evaluate t-distribution for the finite, but very large, minus 1 degrees of freedom and 95% confidence.

5. If abs(test statistic) is greater than 4, then reject H0 and you can statistically support the claim that you are loosing weight!

I think.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 20, 2008)

I think I would need at least four beers to understand that ^^


----------



## SSmith (Oct 21, 2008)

Dleg said:


> I think I would need at least four beers to understand that ^^


Its not worth it Dleg.While the CivEng's are figuring out beam deflections, transportation code, and whatnot, IE's get to get up close and personal with graduate level statistics as part of the body of knowledge. Actually, the test above isn't the worst of it. You should check out the 2 way ANOVA problems for some really hairy stuff.


----------



## csb (Oct 21, 2008)

NOT BEFORE THE PE EXAM


----------



## ktulu (Oct 21, 2008)

SSmith said:


> Its not worth it Dleg.While the CivEng's are figuring out beam deflections, transportation code, and whatnot, IE's get to get up close and personal with graduate level statistics as part of the body of knowledge. Actually, the test above isn't the worst of it. You should check out the 2 way ANOVA problems for some really hairy stuff.


IF you can't use the General Linear Model, it ain't worth it......


----------



## NCcarguy (Oct 21, 2008)

The only REAL problem with this, is my numbers go WAY up when I'm at the beach...or in Vegas!!!!


----------



## Dleg (Oct 21, 2008)

SSmith said:


> Its not worth it Dleg.While the CivEng's are figuring out beam deflections, transportation code, and whatnot, IE's get to get up close and personal with graduate level statistics as part of the body of knowledge. Actually, the test above isn't the worst of it. You should check out the 2 way ANOVA problems for some really hairy stuff.


Thank you. I feel much better now (though I do remember running into ANOVA calcs for determining whether a "hit" on groundwater monitoring at a landfill means anything)


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

Dleg said:


> Thank you. I feel much better now (though I do remember running into ANOVA calcs for determining whether a "hit" on groundwater monitoring at a landfill means anything)


Analysis of Variance rocks!! :th_rockon:

Many of the measures that provided to describe the 'quality' of environmental remediation in my state utilize a number of statistical approaches since we employ risk-based corrective action (RBCA). I ended up getting to pretend like I understand the mechanics of the methods. 

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 1, 2009)

I've had a 6 pack in the fridge since Friday that has gone untouched. I can have 1-2 drinks a week and usually do so on the weekend. I'm losing my touch. That stuff woulda been gone Friday night between the mrs. and me back in the day.


----------



## klk (Mar 1, 2009)

^What type of beer is it? Maybe you need to get some different beer . . . I get tired of the same beer all the time.

We discovered that our friend, who is a distributor, can get full kegs of beer really cheap. Now that no one is serving winter ales, we got a full keg of Alaskan Winter Ale for $25. Having beer constantly on tap (via our kegerator) is pretty good at derailing my diet.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 2, 2009)

It's more of a me problem than a beer problem. I've got a liver that was acting wacky a few months back. It's improving but still not quite right. Beer was totally out for a while and I can now have the occasional drink but am just out of the habit.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 2, 2009)

> We discovered that our friend, who is a distributor, can get full kegs of beer really cheap. Now that no one is serving winter ales, we got a full keg of Alaskan Winter Ale for $25. Having beer constantly on tap (via our kegerator) is pretty good at derailing my diet.


That situation would be pretty fun dangerous for me.


----------



## bigray76 (Mar 3, 2009)

I have actually cut my intake almost in half this year... partially since I am trying to get healthier and partially due to the fact I am working 12 - 14 hours a day.


----------



## klk (Mar 3, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> It's more of a me problem than a beer problem. I've got a liver that was acting wacky a few months back. It's improving but still not quite right. Beer was totally out for a while and I can now have the occasional drink but am just out of the habit.


Yeah, a finicky liver would be a good reason not to drink as much, or at all.

I like the social aspect of drinking, but I rarely sit down and just drink a beer with dinner. Unless I had my favorite beer on tap, I probably wouldn't drink it unless we had friends over. Unfortunately, 6.4% alc beer is not great for beer drinking games like flip cup or beer pong - I'm guessing we're going to have this beer for awhile.

We're in the process of deciding if we want to get season tickets to the Thirsty Thursday Baseball/Soccer games. $2 beers = good times with friends = fun on Thursday = bad Fridays. I'm undecided . . .


----------



## Supe (Mar 4, 2009)

I discovered Bud Light Limes two days ago. I don't think the end result is conducive to my diet plan.


----------

